# Goodbye Thunderbolt...Hello Note 2



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

so i decided to leave my thunderbolt behind...while it has been fun to root and customize it im glad that i went with the Note 2 and not the DNA (lack of SD card was the only problem)...hope to see you guys on other fourms


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

You will be much happier with the note over the dna. I've had the note 2 almost since release and I love it. Actually still switch to the thunderbolt now and then.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

went with the note II, love it as well. lightyears ahead of the bolt imo.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

theMichael said:


> went with the note II, love it as well. lightyears ahead of the bolt imo.


Well I would hope so lol.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## asianrage (Aug 16, 2011)

Congrats on the upgrade. It's a fine choice. Much better than the ubiquitous, and soon to be outdated, S3.

And, the good news is that if you wanted to continue with ROMing, the Note2 is getting healthy dev support, especially when CM10.1 is just becoming available for it.


----------



## trapperjohn (Jul 30, 2011)

asianrage said:


> Congrats on the upgrade. It's a fine choice. Much better than the ubiquitous, and soon to be outdated, S3.
> 
> And, the good news is that if you wanted to continue with ROMing, the Note2 is getting healthy dev support, especially when CM10.1 is just becoming available for it.


Hi, 
In fact it has something the thunderbolt never got official cm nightlies! 
Thanks, 
Bryan


----------

